# Purebred Golden in NJ rescue



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I know I saw a post awhile back about someone looking for a puppy but could not find anything in her pricerange....Here is a purebred Golden....no health clearances obviously, but a rescue....

Adopt a Pet :: Bailey Golden - Rockaway, NJ - Golden Retriever

*Ruff Ruff! My name is Bailey Golden*































What's this?
 














*Bailey Golden's Info...*

Breed:Golden RetrieverColor:UnknownAgeuppySize:Med. 26-60 lbs (12-27 kg)Sex:MaleI am purebred.
*Bailey Golden's Story...*









*Contact This Rescue Group...*

*Rescue Group:*Eleventh Hour Rescue*Pet ID #:*3427463-amy f*Phone:*(973) 664-0865 
Let 'em know you saw "Bailey Golden" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *E-mail:*[email protected] 
Let 'em know you saw "Bailey Golden" on Adopt-a-Pet.com! *Website:*http://www.ehrdogs.org*Address:*P.O. Box 218
Rockaway, NJ 
07866
*Rescue Group Info... *

*About Our Rescue Group...
Eleventh Hour Animal Rescue is a 100% volunteer not for profit organization. It is with tribute to our community that we proudly say that we have saved over 1,000 lives since the inception of Eleventh Hour Rescue in 2004. 
We are absolutely strict on our no-kill policy. We focus on the elimination of the “disposable” pet concept and we strive to educate the community on the importance of spaying and neutering animals.
We are strongly opposed to shelters inhumanely euthanizing animals simply because of overcrowding. 
We believe that cats and dogs are like sponges - they respond in kind to whatever is given them - love or hate. In that regard, we start off by committing to an animal with no other information than a picture and a plea from a shelter worker who falls with a dog facing certain death. We pay for boarding, any and all veterinary services necessary and transportation fees. 
When they arrive, we provide these wonderful creatures with loving temporary homes filled with belly rubs, kisses, treats and warm beds to sleep in. We treat these homeless animals as if they were our own all the while knowing that we are nothing more than a stepping stone for them.
We are not prejudice in any way. While we feel that all of the animals that we rescue are perfect in everyway, we always fall in love and rescue terminally ill animals, sick and abused animals, animals with three legs, animals who are blind or lame. We will do everything in our power to rehabilitate a sick animal. Spend thousands of dollars on seeking out the best veterinarians. Bring dogs to behavior training classes. We spend countless hours working one on one with dogs to help them happy again. In short, we do whatever it takes. Because the love that is given in return from these animals is priceless. 
We search for permanent, forever homes for them and when they are ready to go forward, we stand in our doorways crying. 
We encourage like minded individuals to join us. Donate to help us continue our mission.
Get active. Save a life. Volunteer.

Our Adoption Process...
Eleventh Hour Rescue is is a foster-based organization. 
This means that we do not have a shelter facility that you can visit during set times.
Approved applicants may set up appointments to meet our rescues.
There is an application process and reference check prior to any dog leaving the care of EHR. Adoptions conducted at adoption events are conditionally based on our application procedure. 
*


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We are going to go to their adoption event and see if Bailey is there and visit with him. We adopted Sophia from this rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

When is their adoption event-11th hour is a great rescue!! Hope Bailey doesn't get snatched up before then!!


*11th Hour has a garage sale this weekend.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Eleventh-Hour-Rescue/152809369832

EHR Garage Sale 5/13 - 5/15
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location 129 S. Beverwyck Rd.
Parsippany, NJ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Created By Eleventh Hour Rescue 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More Info Enormous multi-family garage sale: furniture, electronics, gadgets, kitchen, pet, baby items, clothing & more! All proceeds benefit Eleventh Hour Rescue based out of Rockaway NJ!

EHR is focused on saving Death Row Dogs from kill shelters; fostering them in a home; providing them with all the love and medical attention they require until they find their forever homes; educating the community about the animal over population problem and the importance of spaying and neutering.*


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I would go ahead and fill out that applicaion ahead of time, and contact them to let them know you are interested. I'll bet Bailey goes very very fast!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

We were only going to visit Bailey. We aren't ready for a puppy right now. I am sure he will go fast. Bailey was not at the event we went to but there were several pups being adopted. He is in good hands and safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Noreen*

Noreen

So glad he is safe.


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

*Sometimes you just gotta laugh*

Jax's Mom - Okay, I'm the one you were trying to help who was looking for a golden puppy. Last week I had filled out an app for a golden mix (Tommy), and was approved, only to find that he was adopted the day before my app cleared. 

When I saw your post here, I filled out another app and was again approved. I had trouble finding Bailey in my search on both Petfinder and Adopt a Pet, however, and was worried that he too, had been taken before I could contact the rescue. After going to their website and searching all of their dogs carefully, I finally found him re-listed. As what, you ask? As a Corgi/Dachshund Mix. I imagine he would be a bit on the small side. 

The problem is that ALL puppies are cute. Sigh . . . .


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Saus - would you be willing to drive into Connecticut? I did a quicky check and found a rescue group that has a golden puppy and appears to get young goldens from time to time. 










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Enfield, CT | Woody


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Megora,

I found Woody on Petfinder a couple of weeks ago. I would love to check him out, but his adoption fee is $1,150.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

saus said:


> Megora,
> 
> I found Woody on Petfinder a couple of weeks ago. I would love to check him out, but his adoption fee is $1,150.


Wow. 

Why would they ask so much for a rescue? :uhoh: Or is that how much rescues go for out east? That's ridiculous!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Saus, I can understand completely that you want a specific type of dog...I was in your shoes about 9 months ago when We finally got Boone. There were so many cute dogs, but we really wanted a Golden type dog. I searched for quite a few weeks and cant tell you how many application I filled out. Before this, we had even thought of fostering for a local Golden rescue but were turned down. I was devastated and angry all at the same time. So many rediculous rules. Well we werent officially turned down, we were told they had no dogs that "fit in to our household" at the time. I do believe they wanted us to take in a senior dog. ANYWAY....I ended up opening up my search to down south, where there happens to be ALOT of dogs in need and when I saw Boone I knew I wanted him. I took a chance...called the shelter directly, and the people there were SO NICE. They found me a cheap transporter, and lord knows Boone was so crazy inexpensive ($40) and that included neuter, vetting, HW check, deworming etc. Transport was $50. Boone has definintely been a handful, but a LOVING and adored handful. He looks all Golden to me to be honest, with a less dense coat, but all the feathers. Dont give up, keep looking and EXPAND YOUR SEARCH. You never know what you wil find. If you need transports...let me know and maybe I can find a professional transporter for you that isnt too expensive.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

saus said:


> Megora,
> 
> I found Woody on Petfinder a couple of weeks ago. I would love to check him out, but his adoption fee is $1,150.


Holy Cow!!!
I really don't think adoption is that much in the east . . . I could be wrong.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't pay that for a rescue, no matter how cute.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That Woody is freaking-adorable!!!!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Saus - Here is this guy. It says baby but he looks older than a baby but sounds like a sweetheart. It is a bit of a drive, but there is always transport. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Louisville, KY | Riley

Far, but, oh so adorable. Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Atlanta, GA | William Pup


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Finn,

I knew about Riley, and have been biting my lip over him. He sounds like a great dog, but they only adopt locally. 

William's adoption is already pending, but his site has a lot of beautiful dogs, past and present. I'm still worried about all the health problems that come with adopting a golden. I wonder if I should just go to the pound and pick up a thoroughly mixed breed, hoping for genetic diversity. The pound mutts always seem a bit sturdier to me. 

I'm trying to keep an open mind on other breeds, too. I like what I've read about Irish Setters, for example, but no one seems to breed them anymore. I also could live w/a Yellow Lab, but--I want a Golden! I've loved ALL my dogs, but my Golden Zak-the-Dog was my canine soul mate.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

saus said:


> Megora,
> 
> I found Woody on Petfinder a couple of weeks ago. I would love to check him out, but his adoption fee is $1,150.


Isn't that amazing? Supply and demand at work apparently. When we were in Maine for vacation a couple of years ago, people were shocked to hear that my goldens both came from a rescue. There's such a shortage up there of purebred dogs in shelters that they actually come down south to get them.

Our rescue charges $350 for a puppy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

saus said:


> Finn,
> 
> I knew about Riley, and have been biting my lip over him. He sounds like a great dog, but they only adopt locally.
> .


DARN!!!!! He sounds great.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Did i read right,that poor Woody is altered at 8:uhoh: weeks old???!!! That's crazy!
Anyway, a very cute puppy! I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Saus*

Saus

If you live in Albany, NY, Peppertree is a wonderful rescue and they are in Albany, NY.


Peppertree Rescue - Welcome


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Saus,

I saw this adorable guy, although not a Golden...He is available in my area. Might be too far. I will probably get to meet him this Friday as I am volunteering for this rescue this weekend and getting together to meet dogs and coordinate. 

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Astoria, NY | spaetzle

to search results 

  



   

*spaetzle
*

*German Shepherd Dog/Belgian Shepherd Malinois Mix: An adoptable dog in Astoria, NY *

Large • Young • Female 

    
This is one cute puppy, so playful , would love a family of her own. She loves everyone. She is just a puppy about 4-5 mth old. She will grow to be a big girl about 50 lbs. Her long beautiful coat will also need grooming regularly .....come and give her a try , If interested please email for application 

*More about spaetzle*

Up-to-date with routine shots • Primary color: Brown or Chocolate • Coat length: Long 
*spaetzle's Contact Info*

*Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue*, Astoria, NY 

347 722 5939
Email Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue
See more pets from Heavenly Angels Animal Rescue


----------



## saus (May 7, 2011)

Karen519 - Peppertree is great, but they never seen to have any GR pups. Of course, being in this area, unwanted healthy pups in a specific breed are hard to find (which is actually a good thing, overall).

Jax's Mom - We are really trying to resist all the cute puppies out there and stick with our goal of purebred, healthy golden retriever puppy. But I love the pups people are finding and posting pics of. Spaetzle's last pic is fantastic. Look at the little lion roar!


----------



## jakesmom2200 (Nov 24, 2009)

Peppertree used to have a program with a southern Golden Retriever rescue but I don't see it on their website anymore. Have you contacted GRROWLS GRROWLS?


----------

